

NASA LADEE mission launching  11:27pm EDT - apaprocki
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/ladee/main/index.html

======
apaprocki
NYC residents -- NASA is launching the first Minotaur V rocket from Virginia
and it will be easily visible for the entire city in exactly 30 minutes!

~~~
teamonkey
View from the Bronx

[http://twitter.com/hsuperb0i/status/376196274397016064/photo...](http://twitter.com/hsuperb0i/status/376196274397016064/photo/1)

